# MANILA | Circuit Makati | U/C



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*ALI to start work on Sta. Ana racetrack in Q3*

BusinessWorld by Franz Jonathan G. de la Fuente | March 13, 2012




































_Photos by *Sinjin P.* and __*Ayala Land*_



> AYALA LAND, Inc. (ALI) plans to begin construction on an entertainment complex at the site of Sta. Ana racetrack in Makati City by the third quarter in a bid to complete work by 2013, an official said last week.
> 
> “*We are on track for the Sta. Ana project and we will start on it this year, hopefully by the third quarter*. *It’s a mixed-use development, but we are positioning it to be a new entertainment district for Makati*,” Anna Bautista-Dy, vice-president for strategic landbank management, told BusinessWorld in a chance interview.
> 
> ...


----------



## Batang_genio (Feb 27, 2006)

The digging has started!












Close up of the start of excavation:












The Pasig River on the right:


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

other news



InfinitiFX45 said:


> *ALI pushes P20-B entertainment complex*
> *By Zinnia B. Dela Peña | The Philippine Star | Monday | November 05, 2012 12:00 AM*
> 
> MANILA, Philippines - Property giant Ayala Land Inc. is going full throttle to transform Makati City into the nation’s premiere financial and entertainment district with the development of the Philippine Racing Club Inc.’s former race track in Sta. Ana into a P20-billion entertainment complex.
> ...


----------



## Batang_genio (Feb 27, 2006)

Taken 19 Dec 2012. 

What's happening here? Christmas tree in a car park?


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

Igsuonnimo said:


> as seen from the mandaluyong side of pasig river


latest


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

new rendering



chanlatorre said:


> _An artist's perspective of Ayala Land's latest project, the Circuit, which will rise in the former Sta. Ana race track_


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

...and more news :banana:



skyscraper2012 said:


> *Ayala Land to put up 'CCP in Makati'*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

i think the tallest in this cluster will be at least 200m 

and i love the pedestrian entertainment with street-level "bright lights in a big city" concept  :dance:



InfinitiFX45 said:


> Latest Render
> 
> *AYALA LAND's Circuit Makati [mix]*
> *@ former Sta. Ana Race Track, Makati City, Metro Manila*


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)




----------



## leofriends (Jun 27, 2010)

*The Circuit*









The Circuit


----------



## InfinitiFX45 (Aug 1, 2009)

Latest Render








































































​


----------



## InfinitiFX45 (Aug 1, 2009)

More


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

update



leechtat said:


> Source: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.469973963062592.109144.130623176997674&type=1


----------



## Germain_7 (Apr 12, 2006)

^^ Very nice!!! I'm so excited for this development! :banana:


----------



## jesseSanez (Feb 24, 2013)

Germain_7 said:


> ^^ Very nice!!! I'm so excited for this development! :banana:


me too


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

Wow, a cool highrise project for Manila.


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

skyscraper2012 said:


> oh btw another render


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

InfinitiFX45 said:


> Latest Render


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

more pics...



skyscraper2012 said:


>


----------



## Batibot (May 18, 2013)

Nice pics. How is the construction coming along? Any new pics that anyone can share?


----------



## Batibot (May 18, 2013)

Is the Sta Ana Race track area smaller in land size than BGC? I am sorry I am not too familiar with this area.


----------



## Danny19 (Apr 15, 2006)

Yeah it's smaller BGC 240 hectare and Circuit 21 hectare.


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

Cool surroundings. :cheers:

zenrealtyonline


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

InfinitiFX45 said:


> *New Render:*


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

update


ajosh821 said:


> rainn_21
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

update


skyscraper2012 said:


> © chancoloco


----------



## flip2_0 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Mandarin Hotel in 2020: Top 4 lifestyle spots in Makati City’s future*

Text and photos by Romsanne Ortiguero | Lifestyle Section, InterAksyon.com · Tuesday, August 19, 2014 · 2:53 pm 

Meanwhile, here are the new features in the six nodes to look out for in the coming years:

2. *A 1,500-seater CCP-quality theater.* The theater is a part of the slated Circuit Lane development in Circuit Makati which aims to showcase traveling broadway shows, major musical productions and dance performances. With this new stage, M.Dy shared, “when completed, we look forward to be the home of global Filipino talent and we will raise the curtains on 2017.”









—A model of the upcoming theater in Circuit Makati. Photo by Ayala Land.

Along with the theater are developments including a 300-seater Blackbox theater, a central water feature, and a chapel.

http://www.interaksyon.com/lifestyl...-top-4-lifestyle-spots-in-makati-citys-future


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)




----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*AyalaCondo*


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

update


TheMystic said:


> kanindee


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

Land Area: 21 hectares (51.9 acres)


ajosh821 said:


> *Ayala Land Presentation (September 2014)*


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

update


ajosh821 said:


> *iamgilbertgarcia*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

Update


Jose Mari said:


> _06|06|2015_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

update



ajosh821 said:


> *iamgilbertgarcia*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

_05|01|2016_





































*Edrian Masangkay*


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

_07|27|2016_










*Aries General*


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

_08|02|2016_










*Apy Arevalo*


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

_08|03|2016_










*Apy Arevalo*


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

_08|16|2016_










*Cj Uy*


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

_11|05|2016_










*nicolaus1000*


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

_11|08|2016_










*keng_kwan*


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

Solstice and Castillo towers

_11|08|2016_










*denciomacoy*










*Carl Alberto*


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

_11|12|2016_










*Patricia Majali*


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

_12|18|2016_










*Gill Tantoco*


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

_12|21|2016_










*cmelodya*


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

_01|31|2017_










*Robert Jayson Casanova*


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

_02|11|2017_










*Bjorn Cordova*


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

_03|20|2017_










*Coco Hernandez*


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

_03|29|2017_



















*Coco Hernandez*


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

_05|04|2017_























































*Francis Gutierrez*


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

_05|26|2017_










*Kiko Moldero*


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

_06|30|2017_










*Michael Shambrook*


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

_08|20|2017_










*zzzkarlzz*

_________________________________________________________________________________


_(video clip)_


*theclassypoor*


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

_08|22|2017_










*kaoluhanatani*


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

_09|05|2017_










*Rodel Dong*



_09|06|2017_










*Patrick Creighton*


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

_09|09|2017_










*Shane Ali*


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

_09|04|2017_










*Jesh Javier*


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

_10|07|2017_










*Ken Abueva*


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

The growing Circuit Makati skyline.


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

Today


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

as of last week


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

Update last April 2020


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

Own pics as of today.


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*09/25/2021 *_(own pics)_

- Globe Circuit Events Grounds with Pasig River at the center.

_














_

- Ayala Malls Circuit's roof deck with Samsung Performing Arts Theater (left)

_







_

- Open atrium of the Ayala Malls Circuit.

_







_


----------



## erzo01 (May 25, 2011)

Taken yesterday


----------



## erzo01 (May 25, 2011)

Part 2


----------



## erzo01 (May 25, 2011)

Globe Circuit Event Grounds - May 2013 vs. October 2021


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*04/02/2022








*


----------



## jedguecob (9 mo ago)

New Circuit Makati Render for Astela show a different "Globe Circuit Event Grounds". Could this be a rough draft of the Project Tempo?


----------

